
I Regret Buying the Nest Thermostat - amelius
https://community.nest.com/message/17690
======
joshstrange
> UPDATE: Nest has listened and rolled back the software update. See
> Intermittent low battery or connectivity issues with thermostat software 4.0
> . The software update on my Nest has been rolled back and the thermostat
> appears to work properly as before. Thank you.

Also (2013)

